# WATER PUMP REMOVAL - NX COUPE



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

Can the water pump be removed from an SR20 powered NX coupe without removing the eninge, if so what is the procedure?

Any info will be of help.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check the FSM. Its available for download in one of the stickies.

I think you can do the job through the passenger wheel well on the GA. I'd assume the SR20 is the same.


----------



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info. There doesn't appear to be provisions to access the water pump via the wheel well. I've removed the plastic lower part of the inner guard and it only exposes about 2/3rds of the crank pulley, but doesn't go up as far as the water pump.

Is there anybody out there that has down loaded the Nissan Manual that could check to see if there is a specific section on removing the w/pump. If there is, I will endeavour to download it, but I have reservations as to how long it might take as I am only on dial up.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The FSM just says to drain the block, remove the belts and water pump pulley, and then remove the pump itself. Use liquid gasket to seal the pump. After adding coolant, just be sure to bleed the system.


----------



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

i r teh noobz said:


> The FSM just says to drain the block, remove the belts and water pump pulley, and then remove the pump itself. Use liquid gasket to seal the pump. After adding coolant, just be sure to bleed the system.


Thanks once again for the response.

I am showing my ignorance here, but what is the FSM? I presume it is a manual of sorts and it's description concerning the removal of the w/pump seems very simple. My reason for the query is that there is very little room between the w/pump and the inner front mudguard (skin off knuckles job!) and I don't wanted to pull it apart without first making sure that it can be removed/replace without dropping the motor. If the motor has to be dropped then I think the car might have to go as the pump is only making a slight noise at present.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

FSM = Factory Service Manual


----------



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

i r teh noobz said:


> FSM = Factory Service Manual


Thanks,

It makes me feel a bit stupid, I should have worked it out. Perhaps I should categorise myself as S=Stupid!


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

It's a PITA (pain in the ass) but it just takes patience. If you support the engine you can remove the passenger side engine mount and raise/lower the engine some to assist in reaching some of the bolts on the W/P. I'd also suggest removing the lower crossmember (once the engine is supported) and you'll have even more of a range of movement. Just make sure you don't overstretch your heater hoses.


----------



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

HATEnFATE said:


> It's a PITA (pain in the ass) but it just takes patience. If you support the engine you can remove the passenger side engine mount and raise/lower the engine some to assist in reaching some of the bolts on the W/P. I'd also suggest removing the lower crossmember (once the engine is supported) and you'll have even more of a range of movement. Just make sure you don't overstretch your heater hoses.


Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

A lot of skin missing from the back of my hands plus I think I might need also need a blood transfussion to boot, but the crook w/pump is out and the new one back in. 

Thanks to all who supplied the info.


----------



## anankhet (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes, you can. it's not too difficult.
look at this link D.I.Y. à»ÅÕèÂ¹»ÑêÁ¹éÓ SR20 - Community Forums
this is my DIY item.


----------



## anankhet (Dec 20, 2004)

anankhet said:


> Yes, you can. it's not too difficult.
> look at this link D.I.Y. à»ÅÕèÂ¹»ÑêÁ¹éÓ SR20 - Community Forums
> this is my DIY item.


procedure are ;
1. REmove all belts
2.Remove pulley and then water pump
3.Clean the flange
4.fill silicone gasket
5.Assembly the pump into its position
6.fix the pulley
7.put all belts into its position then adjust tension.


----------



## giddy40 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

The steps that you have listed sound easy, but unfortunately they are not. The engine mount needs to be removed and the engine has to be jacked up and still you lose a lot of skin from the backs of your hands. I't a pig of a job to do, but it is in now so if it lasts another 140,000kms I don't think I will be replacing it again.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

waterpump on an NX is a pain in the arse to do. 
I cut my hands up and I spilled coolant everywhere, because I forgot about the block drain on the passenger side of the headers.

also messing with the belt tensioner on the powersteering pump sucks if it has seized up.


----------

